

The next big 'micro' thing? - bosky101

i'm positive about seeing more products emerging that micro-x (or altleast claim to be) a micro version of some existing x.<p>Carrying on the idea of "less is more", seem to have paid off hansomely for lot of innovative avtars of existing as well as new products. The upperhand you get when it comes to using phones as a platform is also very encouraging. It must be easier to engineer for the phones, when your actual data /content is itself small is'nt it.<p>So hence this discussion to think/rant on what you think could/coudnt be the next big 'micro' thing 8)<p>here's a list of a few i could think of that already exist or could become a reality pretty soon...<p>@micro-blogging 
twitter, tumblr, ?<p>@micro-contacts/ids
microformats have already shown the potential of this , ?<p>@micro-email
don't ask me why ,but i'm surprised i hav'nt see this already :D<p>@micro-html ?
perhaps publishing for small dimensions like phones/google IG/netvibes/pageflakes? makes sense doesnt it...<p>@micro-photos , micro-videos
perhaps an only thumbnail version of a flickr/youtube/etc (again could be adopted for avtars directory or nice drag'n drop playlist editor for videos) . another thing that would also make sense for phones/devices.<p>@micro-podcasting
starting with Qik, ?<p>@micro-playlists
i think this is an awesome opportunity. be it a playlist of url's , video's or pictures ,being able to add a to-play while on the phone, and see your favourite micro-info . this would ofcourse need to have a micro-ecosystem of all kinds of data (ie. many of the micro's listed here) ,and being able to see each of them in the same dimensions. be it a biz card - or news or a blog post or video streaming<p>@micro-novels
already seen in japan via the use of twitter(that too published via phones!)<p>@micro-calendars
perhaps on the lines of 'google agenda' version?<p>@micro- ????<p>Keep Clicking,
Bhasker V Kode
======
bayareaguy
micro-payments: TipJoy <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113122>

------
DarrenStuart
@micro-to-do

micro-html = widgets?

------
marcus
micro-email is known as SMS

------
ph0rque
how 'bout micro-social-networking?

